# Candle Science Sale



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Candle Science is having a $0.99 sale on their 1 oz. sample sizes.

Vicki in NC


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw that......the day AFTER I placed an order. :/


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

OH BUMMER! Well, if it is any consolation, the sale runs through the 20th.

Vicki in NC


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

As long as the oils say okay for body/bath, they are okay for soap? Some of them say "candles" only, so I guess those are not for soap. This is just the sale I need so I can try many different smells. Thanks Vicki.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting about the sale. I am with Linda, I am excited to try some scents I have been wanting to try for a while. Some are pretty easy to tell what to expect, the others, it will be a surprise and fun  Linda, from what I understand the candles only are NOT safe in soap, bath and body fragrances are. Have fun with your soap !

Jana


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are lots of scent reviews both on the scent review forum but also up above in our sticky...and you can always bug Becky on here or FB, she uses them alot. Vicki


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't try their apple jack and peel...riced really really bad!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Make sure and put this in scent review at the top!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a candle science apple jack and peel and it's great! I used to sell Claire Burke Products and this scent is right on the money. I bought it last winter, maybe that's the difference?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I've used the AJ&P many times with no ricing, including this week! Wonder what went wrong?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Perhaps you worked it too hot.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

My order is coming tomorrow, will put hubby to work to make a few batches and report in scent reviews 

Jana


----------

